# Grandmas don't know everything



## Kacey (Jun 22, 2007)

_Little Tony was staying with his grandmother for a few days. He'd been playing outside with the other kids for a while when he came into The house and asked her, "Grandma, what's that called when two people Sleep in the same room and one is on top of the other?"  

She was a little taken aback, but she decided to just tell him the truth. "It's called sexual intercourse, darling." 

Little Tony just said, "Oh, OK," and went back outside to play with the other kids.  

A few minutes later he came back in and said angrily, "Grandma, it isn't called sexual intercourse. It 's called bunk beds. And Jimmy's mom wants to talk to you."_


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 22, 2007)

Kacey said:


> what's that called when two people Sleep in the same room and one is on top of the other?"
> 
> She was a little taken aback, but she decided to just tell him the truth. "It's called sexual intercourse."


Gee that was always my definition :idunno:


----------



## Hawke (Jun 22, 2007)

hehehehe


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 22, 2007)

I like the way Grandma's mind works!:whip1:


----------



## Drac (Jun 22, 2007)

:lfao::lfao:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 22, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## stickarts (Jun 23, 2007)

Lol!


----------

